# REC: Guacamole



## Constance (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you ever just thrown something together and have it turn out great?
I had a couple of avacados that I'd intended to use for a salad or Mexican dish, but a friend dropped by last night, and I ended up making guacamole instead. 
I didn't have any fresh tomatoes, limes or chips, but I improvised. 

First I used a pizza slicer to cut flour tortillas into small wedges. I lined a cookie sheet with foil, dumped on some olive oil, then tossed the tortillas in the oil and salted them. I put them in the oven at 375, and tossed them about every 5 minutes, making sure they were separated, until they were crisp and begining to brown. I tasted one, and added a bit more salt.

The guacamole itself consisted of about a tablespoon of diced onion; a teaspoon of diced garlic from the jar; two avacados mashed with a fork; a couple of tablespoons of Pace Piquante Sauce, drained; salt to taste; about half a lemon, squeezed; and Louisiana Hot Sauce, to taste. (Actually, I seasoned it to my taste, then DH and our guest spiced it up some more...I'm always a little timid with the hot sauce.)

It turned out to be the best guacamole I've ever made. 

PS...now that I think about it, I believe I also added about 1/2 teaspoon of cumin.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Guacamole is so versitile isn't it? You could put just about anything in it and it would be good. Good job on the quick thinking.


----------



## licia (Jun 29, 2006)

I like guacamole most any way, but to me it is better without tomatoes. I always eat tomatoes when I eat it so don't need it included.  Lucky are the people who happen to stop in at your place, always a treat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2006)

I too love guacamole and yours sounds really good.  The only difference between what you made and what I usually make is that I like Tobasco brand Pepper sauce rather than Louisiana Hot Sauce.  

My daughter added a bit of chopped, fresh cilantro to her last batch of guacamole.  It was a wonderful addition.

Kudos to you Constance for your improve skills.  But then again, you aways make such good stuff, at least as far as I can tell across cyber-space .

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Phil (Jun 29, 2006)

*Even sandwiches...*

I slather a layer between my ham and swiss cheese. Great stuff.


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess improvisation is one of my best skills. That's one reason I like to keep a well-stocked pantry. 
Drop by anytime...my motto is "feed'em up and love'em up". You will leave well-fed and well-hugged. 

Weed, I use Tobasco Sauce sometimes, but it's so easy to "over-dose" with it, because it's so strong. 
I have a strong aversion to cilantro...that's a long story, and I won't bore you with the details. 
I was surprised by how much I liked the lemon juice. I'd like to do a taste test between lemon and lime one of these days, to see which I prefer. And the Piquante Sauce actually worked better than the chopped fresh tomatoes that we usually use, because the the fresh tomatoes tend to get watery.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 29, 2006)

To me, the perfect guac is avocado, garlic, red onion, lime juice, and of course, fresh cilantro, along with some chopped chili pepper.  I agree that tomatoes usually aren't necessary.  It is super versatile though, and what you did sounds really good.  Fresh cilantro... one of my favorite ingredients...

-Tim


----------



## Constance (Jun 30, 2006)

You know, I first learned about guacamole when I was living in Texas, and they never used tomatoes in it, so I never did either. 
Up here, people tend to add tomatoes. Hey, it's Illinois...what can you expect from Yanks?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, all I can say is - thanks a lot!!  Lol!!

After reading this thread & then heading for the supermarket, my groceries were increased by 2 nice avocados (on sale), some fresh vine tomatoes, several fresh jalapeno peppers, a nice Vidalia onion, & a bag of tortilla chips.


----------



## nrkelly (Jul 1, 2006)

I live in Texas.  I've never had tomatoes in my guac.  I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Constance, I am with you that guac should be simple, let the avocado taste come through.

We are a bit heavier, I am sure, on the hot stuff.

And cilantro is always a quandry.  A tad we can deal with, but don't really like the stuff and usually leave it out.

Am very glad we both don't like cilantro, it would be tough if one of us did like it and the other one did not.


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 30, 2007)

I know it's been a long time, but here's my addition to the guacamole thread....and I live in Texas, and I've ALWAYS put tomatoes in my guacamole.

This batch makes plenty for about 6-8 people.

6 ripe avocadoes
about 1/2 of a tomato, seeded and diced
2 T *grated *onion
juice from 1/2 a lemon
salt and pepper to taste

Peel and deseed the avocadoes.  Mash roughly in a bowl.  Stir in the rest of the ingredients.  Place plastic wrap directly on the top of the guacamole to keep from turning brown and refrigerate before serving.  Serve with chips and whatever else you want to, like flautas, tacos, quesadillas, etc.


----------



## The Z (Mar 30, 2007)

I enjoyed a simple guacamole one day while shopping in Paddington (Sydney) that had an unusual flavor.  It took me a while but I realized that they had used 'orange' as their citrus flavoring.  It was very sweet and nice, much like the lovely lass who had served it!

As was already said, there are almost limitless ways of enjoying guacamole.  I think I like 'em all!  I enjoy the flavor of avocado, so I don't always enjoy the spicier/garlic-er versions... but sometimes I do enjoy those, too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont normally put tomatoes in guac but fresh diced are a great way to stretch your guacamole if more people happen to show up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 30, 2007)

I also substitute lime with lemon sometimes, as limes are not always the handiest thing to come by here.  Works out well enough.  Also when I don't have fresh tomatoes and I am in a mood for a little red accent, I have chopped a bit of red bell pepper instead and mixed it in, not traditional, but tasty as well.  
Only thing that can't be cheated out is fresh coriander leaves /cilantro, the flavour is too unique, I once tried with flat leave parsley, while it was passable but didn't quite cut it.


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2007)

I know the cilantro is authentic, but I can do without it. Please make allowances for me...I'm from Illinois.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 30, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I know the cilantro is authentic, but I can do without it. Please make allowances for me...I'm from Illinois.


 
Of course, Connie!! I meant PERSONALLY I couldn't do without cilantro when I do guacs. And I am the one who omits all the spicy agent from my chilli!! It is all up to the taste of who enjoys it!!


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 30, 2007)

I make mine with finely diced onion and jalapeno to taste, lime juice and cilantro.  Simple and tasty.  Actually that's how I make tuna salad now too, but with a bit of mayo added to the onion, jalapeno and lime juice.  That is very good as well.

BC


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2007)

Maniac, I think what turned me against cilantro was when I grew a big batch of it in my garden one year. 
I picked an armload of the fresh stuff, and brought it in the house to process for the freezer. The odor was so strong that the whole kitchen smelled like soap. 
Last fall, when our Mexican daughter-in-law was here, she used some cilantro in her cooking, and I had no problem with it at all.


----------



## jennerose (May 18, 2007)

Guacamole, a dip made from avocados, is originally from MexicoThe trick to perfect guacamole is using good, ripe avocados. Check for ripeness by gently pressing the outside of the avocado.In this case, taste first before using.

Recipe:
ripe avocados
½ red onion, minced )
1-2 chiles, (stems and seeds removed, minced)
2 tablespoons cilantro leaves, finely chopped
1 tablespoon of fresh lime or lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon coarse salt
A freshly crushed black pepper-5gmsr
Cimin-2gms
Garlic-2flakes
Ripe tomato, seeds and pulp removed, chopped
Garnish with red radishes. Serve with tortilla chips

Direction:

In a large bowl place the scooped avocado pulp and add lime juice to it. Avocados has to be mashed by potato masher, add the salt, cumin,crushed black pepper and mash it well. Then,mix it gently with the onions, tomatoes, cilantro, and garlic. Add 1 tablespoon of the reserved lime juice. Let sit at room temperature for 1 hour and then serve.Garnish it with red radish.

Guacamole it serves good with Tortilla chips

Recipe:Corn tortillas

Cornflour-500gms
Vegetable oil-200ml
Salt-5gms
Water-as required

Mix all the ingredient together amd make a dough out of it.keep for a while.Then,spread it.It has to cut in cone shape.Either it has to be baked or deep fried.Gucamole can be served as a dip for Corn tortillas.Different varitey of tortillas can be made.Sweet tortillas can also made only with small variation

Guacamole a thick paste of mashed avocado, often combined with citrus juice, onion,tomatoes seasoning usually served as a dip or in salads. Texas in u.s is the only place where they make Guacamole,Which can be easily made by them during party or they do it quickly whenever they want to have it.In and around New Zealand they use egg white to have quality and consistency to it.Avocado is a fruit with high nutritive valu,so its good for health.Avocado can also be used to make Mousse-Sweet&Spicy,Fresh juice,Salads with cream dressing can be made.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 19, 2007)

I don't know what resource you are relying on for all of your culinary _misinformation_ jennerose - but Texas is NOT the only place in the USA that makes Guacamole - either at home, in restaurants or commercially!!! 

Although it might be more commonly found in the states that border Mexico ... Guacamole is only a condiment, a dip - it is popular all across the US. And, 95% of the avacado production in the US is in southern California - which would preclude Texas as being the only source for Guacamole.

In addition to being served as a "dip" for corn chips, potato chips, or pita bread ... it is also used as a condiment on salads, sandwiches and "burgers".


----------



## jennerose (May 19, 2007)

*texas*

I mean Texas is one of the country which makes Guacamole.All other Countries make guacamole.People will like and prepare more comparatively then other countries.I didnt mean that Texas only will prepare


----------



## GB (May 19, 2007)

jennerose, do you mean state?

Also, please check your private messages. You will see a link in the top right corner of your screen.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I dont normally put tomatoes in guac but fresh diced are a great way to stretch your guacamole if more people happen to show up.



You got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had to do that one time and now I put tomatoes in it all the time!  lol  I also roast poblano peppers to put in it now too.  They give it a great flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2007)

There are hundreds of recipes for Guacomole. I have come to realise that one can't argue about what is right or what is wrong in cooking. Though, of course, I am the only one who makes real Guacomole, I do let people think that what they make is ok too.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> There are hundreds of recipes for Guacomole. I have come to realise that one can't argue about what is right or what is wrong in cooking. Though, of course, I am the only one who makes real Guacomole, I do let people think that what they make is ok too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 21, 2007)

I LOVE Guacomole, but frankly don't think I've ever made it exactly the same way twice - lol!!!


----------

